# yay or nay?



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

what do you think?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

does it really matter what we think? if so you suck you look like an ass pirate and we all hate you


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't worry about her, she PMSs 365 days a year. Why she returns to these forums on an hourly basis when everyone clearly hates her to the extreme is beyond me. 

That said, I do like that coat/pants combo.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it looks good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

nice!!! odd choice but think it will look good. not for me though


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

i would rock that


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I like it, but it's really more about what u think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

My friend has that jacket. It looks a lot more brown/dark green in the pic. But it's alot lighter green and yellow. It should look sweet with those pants.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

alright cool, i know its really about what i like but a second opinion is always reassuring


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

You've got some competition:





























Seriously tho, it's unique without being tasteless. That's a hard thing to actually be when you're lost in a sea of snowpunks who all dress the same, look the same, talk the same, act the same, and all think they're unique (ironic, isn't it?). Maybe you should glue some antennae on your helmet and run with the whole bee thing. :laugh:


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

haha i though the green canceled out the bee look lol:laugh: i like the set up though i think im gonna pull the trigger on it...and besides the pants are on sale for 57 and the jacket is like 90 so a good deal imo


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

welp i think im gonna scratch this idea after all, i was checking the specs on the jacket and i dont think it has vents or the hand things to keep the snow out...bummer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

if ur worried ab lookin cool then u are set. lolz
yea thats tight. id rock it out.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

JrOd said:


> if ur worried ab lookin cool then u are set. lolz
> yea thats tight. id rock it out.



yea man i think it looks sick but the lack of air vents is a concern for me...especially because its a warm weather jacket...i found another foursquare jacket with the same print and its a cold weather jacket so i might get that one instead.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

To be honest, 2 things I have to have, air vents, and pant to jacket interface, hence the Volcom outfit(see other thread about my new threads). I don't miss having snow down my pants on a powder day.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Zee said:


> To be honest, 2 things I have to have, air vents, and pant to jacket interface, hence the Volcom outfit(see other thread about my new threads). I don't miss having snow down my pants on a powder day.


yea i really like the jacket/pant interface that this jacket and pants have (ive never had it before) but the vents i dont think i could do without


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah crap! I wish I read your post earlier. You're talking about wrist gaiters. Brociety just had the 686 Rise Above jacket like 20 minutes ago. It's got a removable liner, wrist gaiters and a zipper on the powder skirt. Also got a cool velcro flap window for your pass on the wrist, slickest thing I've ever seen on a jacket. 

Wrist gaiters are also big on Oakley coats. I've got the Oakley Extraction Jacket right now off of Whiskey Militia and I love the fuck out of it. The magnets instead of the velcro on the storm flap are a nice touch. They're strong enough that you only need to actually use the zipper when boarding. It's also got a pass window, powder skirt zip, removable liner (not included), and wrist gaiters. I might return it to WM, as I just ordered a Rise Above for myself and will keep whichever of the two is better. Gotta love the unlimited return policy. 

EDIT: That was the second time it was up in 2 days, it might come up again.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Magnets are a bad idea on jackets if you go into the backcountry. They will interfere with beacons.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I've got a grenade jacket i think it's extremely good for the price it has got everything i need for a happy weekend in the snow and at a low price, well for i got it for i suppose it's more of a punk jacket just for $45


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Zee said:


> Magnets are a bad idea on jackets if you go into the backcountry. They will interfere with beacons.


If I get caught in an avalanche on the East Coast, I'm throwing a snowball back at the jackass that hit me.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> If I get caught in an avalanche on the East Coast, I'm throwing a snowball back at the jackass that hit me.


haha

(10char - blatant post whoring post)


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the bright yellow pants, but I do like the jacket.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

how did you get the pictures to line up like that? Is there a place where I can do the same with different jackets/pants?


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

LeggoMyEggow said:


> how did you get the pictures to line up like that? Is there a place where I can do the same with different jackets/pants?



yea right click a picture and save pic as, then go to photobucket.com and create an account, upload you picture, then it will automatically generate an image code, copy and paste the image code to you post...sounds harder than it is but once you have an account set up its sooooper easy


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

differen...but i like it


----------

